
New Encryption System Protects Data from Quantum Computers - bookofjoe
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/new-encryption-system-protects-data-from-quantum-computers/
======
hackermailman
dgb gives talks about the current status of NISTPQC often, 3 months ago he
claimed they were only ~0% finished checking the submissions for even basic
proof errors like unproven theorems/conjecture claimed in the submission
papers to avoid a repeat of Asiacrypt 2004 where “OCB2” was standardized in
2009 then completely broken in 2018 due to finding a proof error, let alone
ready to begin any kind of cryptanalysis on the risks left by the various
proofs. Round 3 is already next year too with still a mountain of work to do.
Kind of early for IBM to declare they're going to run a post-quantum encrypted
cloud with their CRYSTAL suite.

